# Файлы в /etc/env.d

## dharma

При переустановке (обновлении) пакета файлы в /etc/env.d перезаписываются.

Нельзя ли избежать этого?

----------

## padonak

если уж так хочется что-то туда своё вставить, то советую создать отдельный файл для этого... он перезаписываться не будет

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Есть такая переменная 

```
CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"
```

В которой указываеться каталоги конфигов, запись в котрые напрямую запрещена. Добавь, если хочешь туда свой /etc/env.d. Если какой-то пакет захочет обновить содержимое каталога, она добавит туда свой файл (но не потрет исходный). После чего запусти etc-update тулзу, она в итерактивном режими будет у тебя спрашивать, хотишь ли ты обновить файл или нет и т.д. и т.п.

----------

